# VW Golf 2.5t 24hr Nürburgring



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

If you want to watch here: http://tv.audi.de/#/01 The 2.5t is very impressive, it is passing just about everything it comes across :laugh: Here is a little history of the Golf:








Volkswagen will be returning to the Nürburgring 24-hour endurance race this year with this, the new Golf24 race car. It's a hot little number, and we'll see it take to the track during the official race events that span from June 23 to 26.

Under the hood is Volkswagen's turbocharged 2.5-liter inline-five, though output has been bumped up to 434 horsepower and 398 pound-feet of torque. That power is managed by a six-speed sequential gearbox and runs to the ground via permanent all-wheel drive. Combine that with a body that has been optimized to keep the car as flat as possible through turns, and what we have here is a seriously fast Golf that's ready to eat the competition.

The last time Volkswagen entered a Golf in a Nürburgring race was 2007, when a 296-hp, front-wheel-drive example placed eighth overall. Since then, the automaker has commissioned its Scirocco GT24 for 'Ring duty, but since 2011 marks the 35th anniversary of the infamous GTI hot hatch, VW decided that an all-new Golf-based car was in order.
-Autoblog-

All in all the total experience watching this event is a little weird as everyonce in awhile audio is interrupted by tunes in the likes of Seal, Phil Collins, Pink, etc :facepalm: but it has been exciting so far in the two hours the race has been underway :heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The Golf is currently sitting 20th place, and ripped past a Lexus lfa


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this... as much as I enjoy watching racing, I know very little about it. BMW and Porsche seem to be running well right now but it's still very early in the race. I suppose I'll check back in 8 or 10 hours...


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you guys know the rules for the 24h race? I'd just like to learn a little bit more about what's going on and I'm not sure if this is a good place to ask. I thought about heading over to the Motorsport forum but I'm not sure how many people actually go over there.

One question, what's with the flashing headlights. There are blue flashing lights on the windshields of some cars but not others. Also, occasionally a car will flash its headlights before making a pass. Anybody know what this is for?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty sure the flash is for a polite heads up I'm passing you to avoid any bumping or contact. Oh, and holy sh*t what a gorgeous car!!! I want some high res shots for my desktop!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The 458 italia is owning the race! The flashing light are to let the foward driver know your going to overtake him, or to distract the driver so you can overtake him  The VW Scirocco is tearing it up as well. I took a screen shot video and I will do what I can to get it up asap :thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

If we could get ahold of 1/2 of those parts....

Screw it, I'd never drop the cash for AWD anyways. Great post though.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Need more pictures...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics^ I was in a hurry to make this thread as I want to miss as little of this race as possible :thumbup:


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

MORE!



I'll take two.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi-Res of cockpit and motor. :thumbup: 

Cockpit - http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/1091/6003.jpg

Motor - http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/1091/6004.jpg


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed the car makes it the whole event  It has 18hrs left to go, doing very well out of the entire pack.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The in-car video they cut into, that 2.5 sounds like a mix between a lambo, and a vr :laugh: They mostly show the M3 in-car which is the best sounding car so far :heart: They just showed a little drag race between the 2.5 and a R8LMS  I wont forget the 2.5 right on the LFA's azz and pulling around it like a bat outa hell


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MK5 getting taken out by an R8 LMS :laugh:


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Does the MK5 have two different wheels on? Front and back?

VW drivers...always have to be different.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The #35 "Beast Golf"(as they are calling them)lol is out of the race 
The #235 is currently holding strong at 20th overall place 

It is night there so I can make out whats going on and they only have camera's in the pit lane at night 

Yes it has a different compound front tire since it is fwd, alo was raining early on in the race


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Jeez I've been watching this for just about 8 hours  :snowcool: :heart:


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The #35 "Beast Golf"(as they are calling them)lol is out of the race


Surprise!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

I was at the 'Ring about a month ago and watched these same cars race a 6 hour race. Great fun to watch!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

hartman121 said:


> Surprise!!! :laugh:


I dont understand your post :screwy: There are still a few of them left, I only know of the two tho, I believe there are 4-5 of these and on Scirocco with the 2.5t


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tooly said:


> I was at the 'Ring about a month ago and watched these same cars race a 6 hour race. Great fun to watch!


Jealous. TV and Gran Turismo is the best I can do. 




kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I dont understand your post :screwy: There are still a few of them left, I only know of the two tho, I believe there are 4-5 of these and on Scirocco with the 2.5t


lol, Just sayin!!


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcumY3Dn7fE

I failed at embedding it. The Sound! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMytT4Sokew&feature=related

Better one


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why was it disqualified?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> why was it disqualified?


Didnt know it did? Which one #35 or #235?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

35.. you said out of the race...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> 35.. you said out of the race...


I think something happened to the car.. They showed it in the pit lane early in the race up on jack stands, and the commentators said it wouldnt return. #235 dropped back to 45th


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually I think #235 is out of the race too  I wanted to see one of these 2.5's finish


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

I love all of the updates since I am too busy too watch! :thumbup:


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

sucks that the 3 golf24 didn't finish, but both scirocco gt24 finished 27th and 47th overall


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

According to the events twitter feed #35 retired early, unsure as of now if it was due to mechanical problems, or team decision. Finished 177th of 203

Also #235 retired late in the race to finish overall 119th out of 203. Also unsure of what happened because it was the leader of its class and came in to pit and called it off, so maybe suspension damage which seemed to be the "day caller" to many of the teams. 

There also was scheduled a third #135 "Beast Golf" but I heard nothing of it during the race and it is not listed on the final standings list.

On a good note for VW is the famous #116 Scirocco finished overall 47th out of 203

The #18 Porska won the overall race
Here is a screen shot from that and I think I see a silver mk5 to the right of the black LFA and orange and whit Porsche :sly:









Overall it was a great race to watch. Now to start petitioning SPEEDtv to broadcast the event.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

good summary , but you forgot to say that the scirocco # 117 with the famous Carlos Sainz finished 27th overall so thats pretty good.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> good summary , but you forgot to say that the scirocco # 117 with the famous Carlos Sainz finished 27th overall so thats pretty good.


Thanks :thumbup: I wasnt going to mention the Scirocco's at all but figured I'd mention the #116 since it is a postcard car. There were a few mk5's as well, and another Scirocco that blew its engine early on. 

Tho, I thought I overheard the event announcers say that the #116 Scirocco was running the ttrs 2.5t like the two Golf 24's were.... But the more I search it looks as if it just ran the a3 2.0t tuned to 334 whp and utilized the same haldex unit the Golf's did. (correct me if I am wrong) I do know the announcers also said the Bilstein R8 was running a tdi engine which when they showed the pit cam it most certainly was NOT!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thanks :thumbup: I wasnt going to mention the Scirocco's at all but figured I'd mention the #116 since it is a postcard car. There were a few mk5's as well, and another Scirocco that blew its engine early on.
> 
> Tho, I thought I overheard the event announcers say that the #116 Scirocco was running the ttrs 2.5t like the two Golf 24's were.... But the more I search it looks as if it just ran the a3 2.0t tuned to 334 whp and utilized the same haldex unit the Golf's did. (correct me if I am wrong) I do know the announcers also said the Bilstein R8 was running a tdi engine which when they showed the pit cam it most certainly was NOT!


Thats exact. the #116 and #117 were running 2.0 T. both cars were powered by bio natural gas.

don't really know what happened to the golf24, but i guess they were unlucky. hope next year it goes better. at one point in the beggining , the car #35 was in 20th place or something. They have the potencial , because when it was raining , the commentators said they would be superior on the wet and the competition feared them in those conditions.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento 95 GL said:


> Thats exact. the #116 and #117 were running 2.0 T. both cars were powered by bio natural gas.
> 
> don't really know what happened to the golf24, but i guess they were unlucky. hope next year it goes better. at one point in the beggining , the car #35 was in 20th place or something. They have the potencial , because when it was raining , the commentators said they would be superior on the wet and the competition feared them in those conditions.


#235 was in 20th and saw as close as 15th, 1st in its class. They are beasts, once they iron out the bugs and add more power, all hell will break loose :laugh: At one point #235 was side by side with the black LFA coming out of a turn and shot off leaving the LFA behind  Also blew past a Lambo LP. I was impressed with the HALDEX TTRS as well, those giant spoilers look amazing on that car


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

so finally we know what happened to the golf24 trio.

#135 car had an accident at the entrance of the pits, hit a car and then hit the barrier.

#235 and #35 gearbox malfunction

http://www.volkswagen-motorsport.co...ce7e2f51ca00477b&flash=ok&lg=e&st=576&id=4547


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

this is a vid of the golf24 at the Nurbrugring, but from April 2011.

such a bold move passing the Porsche on the outside of the carousel hahaha. very hard to do.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that sucks...

does anyone knows, which tranny are they using??

its a permanent 4wd, but which one?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> that sucks...
> 
> does anyone knows, which tranny are they using??
> 
> its a permanent 4wd, but which one?



The Golf24 features a revised 2.5-liter five-cylinder turbocharged power plant from VW Group with a maximum torque of 540 Nm, mated to a six-speed sequential gearbox with paddle shifters.

They dont say the awd components at all just that it is permanent. Welded gears maybe? Prototype Haldex most likely, that the R8 LMS and TTRS touring cars use.

That Porsche sounds phenominal :laugh: I love that sound


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

thygreyt said:


> that sucks...
> 
> does anyone knows, which tranny are they using??
> 
> its a permanent 4wd, but which one?


The gearbox is a sequential 6 speed.

the 4wd system is not mentioned anywhere, they just say permanent so I guess should be similar to what audi uses no idea.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

where can i get one of those??? 

lol... street ratio or final drive, of curse.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Radio Le Mans – live commentary throughout the race: http://www.radiolemans.com/
Live GPS Car Position Data: http://www.24stundenonline.de/event.php
Official Live Stream and Timing & Scoring: http://www.24h-rennen.de/Live.94.0.html?&L=1
VLN – live stream: http://www.vln.de/tv/
Audi TV – video stream: http://tv.audi.com/#/01
Nissan’s Stream from their garage: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nissan-motorsports
Subaru’s Live uStream: http://www.subaru-msm.com/ustream/index.html

Here we go for this year. Many more places to tune into. I speak German so Auditv is where I'm watching :thumbup:


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Radio Le Mans – live commentary throughout the race: http://www.radiolemans.com/
> Live GPS Car Position Data: http://www.24stundenonline.de/event.php
> Official Live Stream and Timing & Scoring: http://www.24h-rennen.de/Live.94.0.html?&L=1
> VLN – live stream: http://www.vln.de/tv/
> ...


Thanks for posting these links!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

WOB-SH573 said:


> Thanks for posting these links!!!


There's some Dutch being implemented that I can't quite make out, but so far so good. The new GT86 cars are very impressive.


----------

